# Being paid unused vacation pay after termination



## wingedbullseye (Sep 18, 2020)

I live in a state that does pay out unused vacation pay. I was wondering how to go about collecting it. Has anyone been through this and know the estimated timeline of when they will pay it out? Do I need to go in person or call HR? Do they send a check eventually? It's been about 3 weeks since I was last employed. Thank you.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 18, 2020)

wingedbullseye said:


> I live in a state that does pay out unused vacation pay. I was wondering how to go about collecting it. Has anyone been through this and know the estimated timeline of when they will pay it out? Do I need to go in person or call HR? Do they send a check eventually? It's been about 3 weeks since I was last employed. Thank you.


Did you get your last paycheck ? If so it should have been on that one. If not call Hr and ask about it but since they already took 3 weeks I suggest you call and let them know you will go to the store to get it.


----------



## wingedbullseye (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks, I called HR and they said they won't pay them out if you're terminated. Resolved


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 18, 2020)

https://www.thebreakroom.org/attachments/payout-hours-png.7735/


----------



## Panda13 (Sep 18, 2020)

Did you call store HR? If you are in one of the states by Hardlinesmaster they were wrong. Call HROC on Monday


----------



## Hal (Sep 18, 2020)

If you are in a state that pays out vacation time than you have to be paid out regardless of voluntary or involuntary termination. So if you work in California, Colorado, Illinois, Massachusetts, Montana, Nebraska, North Dakota or Rhode Island you should've been paid out your time. Any other state and you're SOL.


----------



## Llamanatee (Sep 18, 2020)

wingedbullseye said:


> Thanks, I called HR and they said they won't pay them out if you're terminated. Resolved


Nah, they lied or just don't know proper procedure.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Sep 21, 2020)

Llamanatee said:


> Nah, they lied or just don't know proper procedure.


I could see why if they lied. They are cheap and don't want to pay someone they fired.


----------



## Britt97 (Nov 20, 2020)

Got terminated and the same day told the lady  to back fill my hours as I was on leave for 3 weeks prior I recieved a check stub in mail but says reduced but have not recieved it. Only the sick pay and the 3 hours before termination. Nc distribution.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Nov 20, 2020)

It depends on the state.  If you get terminated in Texas, you lose vacation/sick/personal time.


----------

